# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour à tous ! Stéphanie

## stephanie-vieuxble

Bonjour à tous. 
Je m'appelle Stéphanie et j'ai trente deux ans. Je ne travaille pas pour le moment, j'ai donc du temps à donner pour donner un coup de main pour diffuser des annonces et donner un coup de main au cas où. 

Je donne du matériel pour chat, je m'en vais de ce pas mettre une annonce dans le forum pour les dons. J'ai acheté ce matériel suite à un chat que j'ai trouvé dans la rue il y a deux ans mais qui a retrouvé ses heureux propriétaires. Je ne m'en suis toujours pas séparée, j'y pense et puis j'oublie comme beaucoup de choses qu'on laisse trainer ^^

J'habite à Argenteuil. J'aimerais avoir un chat mais mon appartement est trop petit, il n'y aurait pas assez de place pour l'accueillir alors je me dis autant profiter des animaux autrement en aidant et en donnant un coup de main. 

Voilà. Au plaisir au cours de prochaines discussions.

----------


## Lady92

Bienvenue Stéphanie
Aucun doute que tu trouveras comment te rendre utile pour les animaux, il y a tant à faire malheureusement  :Frown: 
Je te joins le facebook d une asso du 92 si jamais  ::  
recherche entre autre de bénévoles pour une opération croquettes à la fin du mois
https://fr-fr.facebook.com/Pattounes...3892580359616/ 

Autres pistes à explorer, famille d accueil courte durée en attendant de trouver une solution plus durable... accompagner les chats chez le vétérinaire... nourrissage sur les sites de chats libres...
il y a tout plein de choses à faire, même pour un novice... en fonction de ce que tu veux ou peux faire  :Smile: 

Bon courage et à nouveau bienvenue sur Rescue  :Smile:

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue sur ce forum.
Tu peux aussi adopter un vieux chat qui attend désespérément un foyer dans un refuge ou une association ou qui se retrouve à la rue parce que les héritiers de sa maitresse décédée n'ont pas voulu de lui. Il sera bien content de trouver un foyer, même petit, avec quelqu'un qui l'aimera à nouveau et lui prodiguera soins, calins et sécurité. En général ils n'ont pas besoin de beaucoup de place mais d'un bon dodo ou des genoux douillets et sécurisants. 
Certains chats aussi ont besoin de vivre seuls et ne supportent pas du tout leurs congénères, et toi tu peux faire FA pour ce genre de chats qui ne supportent pas la collectivité, doivent vivre en cage quand ils sont dans les refuges ou sont très malheureux à devoir vivre en groupe dans un local d'une association, se laissent dépérir parfois traumatisés par l'abandon et ce genre de vie qui est un véritable enfer pour eux. 
Et j'ai vu qu'à la SPA de Plaisir, en sauvetage, il y a un pauvre PAPY qui parait bien fatigué de 14 ans qui attend que quelqu'un lui ouvre son coeur et son foyer......et à mon avis, ce n'est pas le peu de m² d'un appartement qui le génera.
Comme l'a dit Lady92, il y a vraiment plein de choses à faire, trop même .....car beaucoup trop de détresse en ce monde pour les animaux.
Bon courage et merci d'avance pour tout ce que tu pourras faire pour eux.

----------


## kyria

bienvenue a toi sur le forum oui c est bien que tu puisse venir en aide a une association 
il y a toujours plein de chose a faire et une personne en plus sa fait du bien merci pour les animaux

----------

